# Spinning reel maintenance



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a couple Penn 750's that I bought used and they are running a little rough.. Ive never actually broken down a spinning reel for maintenance and was wondering if anyone in the Navarre area would like to show me the ropes.. I could just take it to the shop but I have no idea how long they would hold them or how much it would cost. Now that I have more time to fish it is something I'd really like to learn how to do. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

get the schematics for your reel:
http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/Reel_Schematics.htm

If you can't find anyone down there, just try it yourself. most are pretty straight forward, but watch out for little springs and clips, they tend to fly across the room:001_huh:. take closeup pictures before you remove things so you can "remember" the position they were in. Since you have two, you can also use one for a model to put the other back together. Take out all the old grease and soak the parts in a solvent, use a light grease not heavy stuff. I put a ring of grease around the inside of the cover edge to act like a seal to help keep water out. You can watch someone, but until you do it yourself, you will not really know how to do it. 



I rebuild 710s every year, it is not that difficult. If you get in the weeds, post your situation here for help. The link above is good for parts too.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Penns*

Penn spinners are simple reels to break down. 
Just take pictures like the other fellow said.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I should have specified Im sorry. Im sure I can break it down just fine, just dont know the proper lube/grease procedures


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I mix a little oil in light grease to make it thinner. straight oil would be best if you tore them apart every trip, grease gives them a year. Straight grease around the lid margin to seal. Silicone spray under the spool, bail, every week or so.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Ive always used some good ole petro jelly.. it seems to work very well


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Use extreme care with those tiny screws, they break off easy.

Rick


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in Gulf Breeze and will be happy to walk you through the step-by-step if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

More than likely your bearings need replacement or maintenance. You ca soak them in lighter fluid for a couple days to clean them out.


----------

